

Can you identify some article(s) that had a huge impact on your generation with respect to computing? - amichail

For me, one such article is this:<p>Exploring the Mandelbrot set<p>AK Dewdney - Scientific American, 1985<p>http://www.math.uwaterloo.ca/navigation/ideas/articles/mandelbrot/index.shtml
======
bayareaguy
I don't recall what where I first read about it but Zero Knowledge Proofs[1]
had a huge impact.

[1] - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-knowledge_proof>

